# Things you don't tell or ask a Game Warden



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

This should be fun....
My gun identifies itself as a bow
Can I use a little bait if I pick it up tonight when I'm done hunting? 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Will you hold my beer so I can load my gun.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm still using my fishing license from last year as I didn't get to go then.


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

I'll buy a deer license after I shoot my deer that way I'm not wasting my money.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Is ok to catch these Pike in the road ditch in the spring? I think they might be lost.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Martin Looker said:


> Is ok to catch these Pike in the road ditch in the spring? I think they might be lost.


Bwahahaha... That would be me if I saw big fish in a ditch! I'll just use my hands, sir. What are the noodling laws. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We did it all of the time when I was a kid about 60 years ago l even taught the local warden how to do it when I got older.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Iam to tired to walk so I have to shoot from my truck


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

It's three inches from the backside of the mainbeam ,right?


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

The fishing rules don't apply to me since I didn't buy a license.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Waif said:


> It's three inches from the backside of the mainbeam ,right?


As long as you can hang a ring on it according to grandad.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't have to follow hunting rules on my property because I own it and the deer


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Is it trespassing if it's not posted? 

Use to hunt with a guy that felt he could hunt anywhere and everywhere. There were no rules to him. No longer even talk to him after he let his son shoot a buck in early antlerless season several years ago and got pissed at me for not letting him hang it in my garage.


----------



## Bud man (May 1, 2008)

buckguts1970 said:


> Will you hold my beer so I can load my gun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You mean unload your gun


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

What are you doing out here?

You *%&$'ed up my hunting!


----------



## aquaalf (May 28, 2017)

Don't mess with me, I pay your salary.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I was walking a river in NW MI during the hey day of salmon in 87. I was looking for some fresh salmon spawn on a small river where the locals poach salmon. We found some so I put it in a jar and walked back up to the car. While we were meandering around the car a DNR officer pulls up. We had a Little small talk and a few questions and my yr old son volunteers...."Hey..... my dad just got some spawn from a fish." :yikes:So I fessed up and showed him, told him I did not take it from a fish I found it on the bank. He made me show him, explained how I am not supposed to keep it. Then he said in this case since you did not poach it to go ahead and take it.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Just ask them if they take Visa, leave it at that.


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

Will a Benjamin make you go away?


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

A couple of years ago I got checked in the spring fishing. Real nice guy and we talked for a bit then he said I guess I should check your lic. I asked him what kind of prize he was going to get. He just looked at me and grinned. I said I am almost 70 years old been fishing since 4 or 5 and he is the first to ever check me inMich. He started laughing as I got my lic out and said I would give you a gift if you did not have the lic. We both laughed then he told me of several spots to try for some fish. He looked in my pail and said how many you got. I said I have no idea. He said looks like 15 to me. When I got home there was 15 fish in the pail


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

This isn’t what it looks like. 


I got checked Ice fishing last year 
and ask the CO if he wanted a pull off my Blackberry Brandy. He couldn’t help but snicker.


----------



## No-Bama (Jan 1, 2013)

"The lady that sold me the license said this was all I needed".


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

"You're not gonna check in my truck, are ya?"


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

motdean said:


> What are you doing out here?
> 
> You *%&$'ed up my hunting!





aquaalf said:


> Don't mess with me, I pay your salary.


Those are both legit statements in given circumstances. Lol

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Could you hold my beer while a light my blunt and Hows your wife and My Kids doing


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I got checked ice fishing once in a big group of us. I forgot my chair so I had the beer cooler in my shanty that I was sitting on. Along with a couple different bottles. CO walked up and said "DNR, please open your door." I laughed and told him to F off thinking it was a buddy coming for a couple beers. It wasn't. Once I opened the zipper and saw him he must have realized by the look on my face as he started laughing. Asked to look in my cooler and if I had any luck. I said "Haven't even tried yet, no room in the damn cooler. These guys are slacking on helping me make room" as I opened it. He laughed again checked my license and was on his way. 

I've never had much trouble with CO's. Seem like good dudes just doing their jobs. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I get along fine with the DNR officers that I have encountered. It weren't for them we wouldn't have much to hunt or fish for.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

After getting boarded on the river for using dynamite to bring fish to the surface ...
******* hands the CO a lighted stick and asks ... 
"We gonna talk ... or we gonna fish"?
<----<<<


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

After being questioned about the number of over-limit fish in a 5 gallon bucket and explaining .. "No no officer, these are my pet fish... I was just taking them to the river for a swim. When I tap the bucket, they all jump back in". 
Dumps fish in water ...
CO says - ok, tap the buck..
CO says ok - where's the fish?

WHAT FISH???
<----<<<


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Do you have to seize all the fish? Can I at least keep my legal limit?


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Are you going to be back out here tomorrow?


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

You might be the CO but you are wrong The internet said it was legal


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Why do I need flotation devise.... I know how to swim.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

"I swear to God Officer, when I had the bartender line up 4 shots of tequila they were all for me. I had no intention of baiting your wife in."


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

"That's my kids limit officer" He doesn't need a fishing license.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

"I always keep a woodcock in my shoe."


----------



## Shevrolay (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey! Whats the limit on these things??


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Is the daily possession limit 2 or 3 for Bald Eagles?


----------



## Nolan3387 (Sep 10, 2008)

A relative has a place in a TB zone where baiting was outlawed years ago. He used to have a corn feeder next to the cabin in a small yard to watch the animals. He had a bear that kept coming in and knocking the feeder over and dragging it around. He called the dnr and explained to them what was happening and if there was anything they could do about the bear. They informed him that baiting in that county was illegal and he shouldn't have a feeder out to begin with....


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

Game Warden - Fishing?
Reply - "Nope Drowning Worms"


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Nolan3387 said:


> A relative has a place in a TB zone where baiting was outlawed years ago. He used to have a corn feeder next to the cabin in a small yard to watch the animals. He had a bear that kept coming in and knocking the feeder over and dragging it around. He called the dnr and explained to them what was happening and if there was anything they could do about the bear. They informed him that baiting in that county was illegal and he shouldn't have a feeder out to begin with....


There's some critical thinking skills being put to use by the DNR. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

You have to tell them lies lots and lots of lies that way they have to really think about it when ever you talk to them. So they will just avoid you altogether.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

It's state land my kids can do whatever they want.


----------



## aquaalf (May 28, 2017)

Any LEO... Please step out of the car. Me no I am too drunk, you get in.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

_
...Anything you say can and will be held against you in court..._

With that being said not gonna say a whole lot lol


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Before I show you my license I need to see some official ID proving you are a real CO.


----------

